# Getting vinegar eels in Canada?



## Emmalea (Jan 23, 2011)

I've been looking everywhere and I can't seem to find any sellers in Canada or any that will ship to Canada.

Does anyone know of someone who will ship to Canada or is in Canada that sells them.

Anyone here have some they would like to sell? I would pay a good price for them.

Thanks.


----------



## vilmarisv (Apr 17, 2010)

I suggest you check Aquabid for breeders in Canada and ask them if they could sell you some of their culture to start your own. 
Another option for small fry is infusoria and microworms... maybe you could find someone with a microworm culture. 
And for the infusoria, you just have to place a few plants in your tank and place a bright light on it... you'll fry will be ok for a week eating that.


----------



## Emmalea (Jan 23, 2011)

Thanks vilmarisv, thats a great idea about contacting breeders, I will try that.

I will be getting some infusoria going and I have found a seller for the mircoworms. 
I also have bbs eggs ready to go.
I wanted to get the vinegar eels as a backup and because I've heard good things about them.
I'm super paranoid about feeding the fry, haha.


----------



## BettaHeart (Jan 2, 2011)

I got VE from someone in the states

I will find the info again


----------



## vilmarisv (Apr 17, 2010)

I'm a failure at harvesting VE. I have a culture going and might give it a try again once I get a new spawn but I'm so not looking forward to it. 
I still haven't tried the long neck bottle method but I might never give it a try. 
I LOVE microworms... I have two cultures going for my fry and it's amazing how much worms I get for every feeding and how easy it is to harvest. I just wipe off the sides of the container to collect the worms and rinse my finger in a little cup with water which is then poured in the tank... my babies LOVE them and they stay alive for hours.


----------



## Emmalea (Jan 23, 2011)

I will for sure be getting the mircoworms, I have heard great things about them. 
It will be my first try at breeding so I want to be sure I cover all my bases.

Bettaheart, it would be amazing if you could find the info!


----------



## BettaHeart (Jan 2, 2011)

alright this is on ebay under the title Vinegar Eel Starter Culture - Fry Fish Food from seller rudyard45


----------



## Emmalea (Jan 23, 2011)

BettaHeart said:


> alright this is on ebay under the title Vinegar Eel Starter Culture - Fry Fish Food from seller rudyard45


Thanks! I will go check that out.


----------



## BettaHeart (Jan 2, 2011)

No prob

hope it helps
it doesnt take long for it to arrive and cheap too


----------

